# Check this out



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Came across this pic of what my tank looked like months ago when i had reds in it....just thought this was funny









and now it looks like this.....


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I like both the setups, look real nice.The plants in the second pic look awsome.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

blazednosferatu said:


> I like both the setups, look real nice.The plants in the second pic look awsome.


lol....same swords.....first pic is what they looked like when i bought them...2nd is grown out


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

both look nice i like the discus better but i am in a calm relax stage of my life


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

The second one is awesome I love the look of the amazons in the back with the blyxa? in the front, almost looks like a meadow outside of a forest.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you my Friend have some very nice looking tanks. how are you liking the NV10 its probably the best bang for the buck as far as point n shoots are concerned.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

russm4a3 said:


> you my Friend have some very nice looking tanks. how are you liking the NV10 its probably the best bang for the buck as far as point n shoots are concerned.


haha....yeah the NV10 is awsome! 
I actually bought one last fall and then smashed the lens in and broke it (damn thing was in my pocket while i was on a coaster at universal Studios)....so this is #2.
You're right...best bang for the cost in its range. 10.1MP smart touch etc.....love it


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I like the discus... blyxa looks a little washed out, waht are you keeping your nitrates at?


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow those are some good looking tanks, I really like the second. What else do you use besides CO2. What level do you keep your CO2 at? I would love it if I could get my plants looking that green.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Wow those are some good looking tanks, I really like the second. What else do you use besides CO2. What level do you keep your CO2 at? I would love it if I could get my plants looking that green.


LOL...same tank man...just rearranged months ago and upgraded equip

I dose excell, and some micros occasionaly....no set schedule, just when i remember to. 
C02 is injected via ph controller....enough to keep my ph below 6.5 or so. 
Its probably less then the required amount, but i have KH problems so i inject just enough to maintain ph and dose excell to supplement carbon


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I can still like them even if they are over rated :rasp:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool tank, kinda looks like a farm


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice tank Flash, what kinda light you got on there? Are you going to be using the one I sold to you?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Nice tank Flash, what kinda light you got on there? Are you going to be using the one I sold to you?


Two 56 watt coralife dual strip lights......6700 and 10000k bulbs in each

Most def my man....gonna swap some things around and sell off a few smaller fixtures that i dont need anymore.
BTW...payment was sent


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds good...Got held up today, I'll PM you your tracking number tommorow for sure. What Riz was saying, that blyxa does look alittle washed out. My light should green it up though.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like the blyxa finally took off for you. congrats man. your tank looks awesome.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Genin said:


> looks like the blyxa finally took off for you. congrats man. your tank looks awesome.


for the most part...ive had to remove/seperate/replant a few times to get it to provide decent cover. Hopefully it will stay and continue to grow north lol...

I got some higher wattage lights commin soon so maybe that will help


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

both of them look really good.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking very nice. Happy to see your awesome results!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice set ups. Would it be possible to keep your 2nd tank set up the way it is now if you had reds in it instead of discus?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've found that blyxa gets really into the ground, so p's cant do much to it, and its a foreground so they ignore it. You'd see random chunks bitten out of the swords, kinda ruining them. But its possible to keep a tank like that with reds...Not reccomended, but possible.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Very nice set ups. Would it be possible to keep your 2nd tank set up the way it is now if you had reds in it instead of discus?


The first pic is my 75 gal when i had reds back in like Sep/October.....honestly thats as planted as i could do because they destroyed everything. My pygos darted everywhere smashing into things and uprooting. They literally ATE a massive brazilian sword plant and, when feeding, left over food chunks would end up everywhere.

If i wanted to keep the tank the way it is now(2nd pic) and just swap out my discus for more reds.....Yeah, it could be done...but it would be such a headache and i dont want to go through it again.

Theres a reason why i switched to serras....much easier to heavily plant and keep it that way with solitary fish.



> I've found that blyxa gets really into the ground, so p's cant do much to it, and its a foreground so they ignore it. You'd see random chunks bitten out of the swords, kinda ruining them. But its possible to keep a tank like that with reds...Not reccomended, but possible.


IDK about blyxa with reds, but i hear what you're saying about "being more firmly rooted".... I do recall having dwarf sag carpet as foreground and that was horrible because the pygos would lose chunks of food in and under the grass and then literally attack the hell out of it and uproot everything. 
IMO swords, despite the occasional bite, are more resilient to pygos because of the huge root system. My pygos rarely uprooted them and even if they did mess up a leaf or two, you can just cut them off and new ones will grow back.

In the end it all comes down to the individual fish....and mine were crazy ...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I was planning to do the planted tank thing with a shoal of pygos. but now that u mentioned it, i think there's gonna be a change in plans...what plants do you recommend for a tank with pygos in it?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> I was planning to do the planted tank thing with a shoal of pygos. but now that u mentioned it, i think there's gonna be a change in plans...what plants do you recommend for a tank with pygos in it?


Like i said, its all up to the individual fish that you have...

IMO, swords were the best, and most economical and easiest to care for.

It all depends on how heavy you want to plant as well. Im a big fan of heavily planting the serra or FW tanks and leaving the pygo tanks hardscaped as much as possible.....as in putting more rocks and driftwood in then plants.

In the end man, just get the plants you think will look cool and plant em....if they work then great, if not then pull em and try something else.


----------

